# Sending smoked cheese in the mail



## josh morrison (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello, I was wanting to send some vacuum sealed, smoked cheese in the mail. Do I need to add some ice packs and overnight it or is it fine regularly? It will be mozzarella, cheddar, and pepper jack.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 11, 2012)

Cheese by definition is preserved Milk and maintains it's freshness best kept cool, 40-50*F, but has no problems at higher temps, 70-80*F. Add the preservative nature of smoke and you should have no issues, if it will arrive in a couple of days. Considering Figis and Hickory Farms ships all over the US without ice packs, I don't think you will have a problem...JJ


----------



## roller (Oct 11, 2012)

Cheese is a easy keeper and I would think that it will ship just fine..I am going to ship some to Ca. soon myself..


----------

